# Risk Table--trigger points



## missy874 (Aug 18, 2010)

Just a quick query to see where others would place the decision to perform trigger point injections in risk table?  I am on the fence as to whether it is low to moderate....

Thanks so much


----------



## LLovett (Aug 19, 2010)

I would say moderate.

You most likely have at least 1 chronic with mild exacerbation, progression, or side effects of treatment. As far as the trigger points themselves I think they would be along the same lines as IV fluids w/additives. They are invasive and generally involve a prescription drug.

Just my opinion,

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## missy874 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you


----------

